# Which video editing? Adobe Premiere vs Powerdirector



## ghostsword (5 Jun 2012)

@ghostsword -- i would like to start editing some of my videos. Got a trial of Adobe Premiere and PowerDirector, Adobe is pretier, but PowerDirector is easier to get things done.

Do you use any of them?


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## pariahrob (5 Jun 2012)

Out of the two I would choose premier but given the voice I'd use Final Cut Pro or FCPX if you are on a mac. Premier of Sony Vegas on a PC.
You could also use After Effects, which is ok for editing but has a ton of other features making it easy to colour correct and so many other fx.


----------



## Stickleback (5 Jun 2012)

Premier, it's great.


----------



## Stickleback (5 Jun 2012)

Sorry, should really qualify my previous post. Premier is great I love it. I have used a few and that is my current fav. 
However it is a pro program so expect the learning curve to be steeper. The other program looks much more lightweight but as you mentioned will be easier to use. That sort of program gets you going very quickly, but gets very frustrating when you want to do something complicated. Premier will have you tearing your hair out to start with but will go all the way for you. If you definitely just want to cut together some shots to music then maybe the other would be a quicker way to achieve what you want.

Tutorial videos on youtube are a good way to learn a program.

S


----------



## ghostsword (5 Jun 2012)

Thanks that is the issue. I want something easy.. I have a trial of premiere and found it a pain. I am sure that it can do it all, but I am just a normal guy. Do a couple o videos for the family and that is it. However for the same price it does more.. I just need maybe to start reading.

Will check out Vegas.. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## ghostsword (5 Jun 2012)

The main reason is that I have a number of video dating from 2003, from travels and family, would like to do something with it. 

I am getting a workstation with dual cpu's and 6GB of ram, just for this, but to choose the software is hard.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## rolexbene (6 Jun 2012)

Use Premier, it's not that complicated and well worth getting to grips with, if you looking for a simple one for Mac, use FinalCutProX as it used to be like Premier but since the last version they have massively wizzafiyed it (made it simple). have a look at some simple training video like Lynda tutorial torrents......
Also all this software can be found on a tight budget by typing "tpb" before the name in a google search if your in to that kind of thing.


----------



## ghostsword (6 Jun 2012)

Thanks.. 

I am getting a trial of vegas today, will see how it works out.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Jul 2012)

Got Adobe Premiere @ PC World, a mere £59.. had a play with it last night, and it was ok.. Now I need a new workstation, my PC only has 4gb of ram and during a 1hour video edit it conked out almost on the end.


----------

